# New Bike Pics



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Some new pics as promised. Obviously some parts like the handlebars are still in progress but this gives you a pretty good Idea of what the bike will look like. I only put the structual parts on. No accessories in these pics. Anyways, here we go :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

:biggrin: 

Wheels by Socios Bc Prez


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Look what came today :biggrin: Thanks Bigtyme, its going to chrome tomorrow


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

looking good so far!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who do u have do your chromeing homie


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 20 2005, 07:19 PM~3853477
> *who do u have do your chromeing homie
> *


This place out here called R&H Plating. I'll be down there tomorrow so i'll get their number for you. I broke my cell so i cant get it off of there. Im not sure of their website but try this...

www.rnhplating.com


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how are there prices and do they gold plate to


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

very nice radical show bike men 


keep your good work


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i think thats them they do chrome and gold playeing so as soon as i get my stuff frombigtyme i will give them a ring


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 20 2005, 07:23 PM~3853495
> *how are there prices and do they gold plate to
> *


Prices are good. They do some pretty high end stuff though so its not dirt cheap but you get what you pay for. Yes they do gold, im taking my pump in tomorrow for some gold treatment and since the steering wheel came today, i'll get that chromed while im down there.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks good john, i like it


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice

What pump are u using?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

IMPERIAL PLATIN INC. in miami bruh... holla at me for prices.... good quality shit not no cheap fake shit tripple chrome evrything....


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Sep 20 2005, 07:16 PM~3853456
> * Look what came today :biggrin: Thanks Bigtyme, its going to chrome tomorrow
> *


I'm glad you got it before the hurricane John, I hope that your satisfied. I'm going to be leaving Baytown for at the most a couple of days because the hurricane is going to hit were I live but I'll continue on the UMM.........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0 That shit looks good. Im working on the other thing.


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Very nice man


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

can not wait till i get my shit done but it is looking good homie


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Sep 20 2005, 05:13 PM~3853429
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Wheels by Socios Bc Prez
> *


 those are 16" rims socios does rims that fucken sick man hey looks nice but maybe the seat is a lil to big and the forks cover the front rim but looks nice hey are you still going to fix the seat pan thing or just like that hey take better pics of the rims and the bike to dark


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys :thumbsup:

I know the seat looks a little big in the pics but it's not that bad in person. Sorry about the pics being so dark, My camera has a tendancy to flash then take the pic. The pump Im using is called a mini pump. Its on the back fender in the pics. Just look really close.

Thanks again everybody


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ARE YOU GOING TO ENGRAVE ANYTHING?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 21 2005, 01:55 PM~3858169
> *ARE YOU GOING TO ENGRAVE ANYTHING?
> *


Ya Im looking now. You wanna do some stuff for me? I saw some pics of your work. I got some stuff coming soon I want engraved.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

LET ME KNOW....... U GONNA BE IN VEGAS????????


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

hey bro is that a 20'' or is it a 16'',, looking good bro


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 21 2005, 04:10 PM~3859225
> *LET ME KNOW....... U GONNA BE IN VEGAS????????
> *



hey bro you got some pics maybe i can hit you up for some engraving!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i think it is a 16'


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Sep 21 2005, 02:36 PM~3859400
> *hey bro you got some pics maybe i can hit you up for some engraving!!!
> *


HERE'S ONE


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 21 2005, 04:42 PM~3859423
> *i think it is a 16'
> *


Its a 20in frame it just has 16in rims


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 21 2005, 04:10 PM~3859225
> *LET ME KNOW....... U GONNA BE IN VEGAS????????
> *


Naw i cant make it out to vegas this year. I spent a large susm of money on my bike and dont have anything left over. Just enough to plate a couple parts.

Anyways, i'll send you something small first and if i like it (which im sure i will) i'll send you some more stuff. Can you engrave a gooseneck? What would yo charge for something like that?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn......Lookin very good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 20 2005, 10:44 PM~3855376
> *those are 16" rims socios does rims that fucken sick man hey looks nice but maybe the seat is a lil to big and the forks cover the front rim but looks nice hey are  you still going to fix the seat pan thing or just like that hey take better pics of the rims and the bike to dark
> *


 so can you post up some pictures of those rims are they 144s or 72 they kind of look like 144s because of the hub cant tellbad vision :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :dunno: :worship:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

where did you get the pump from love youre bike man :thumbsup:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Sep 22 2005, 03:07 AM~3863144
> *where did you get the pump from love youre bike man  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man :biggrin: Tha rims are 72s but they're fans. I'll take a pic just for you this weekend. The pump came from mannys bike shop. I bought it through toyshopcustoms.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Sep 21 2005, 04:08 PM~3860094
> *Naw i cant make it out to vegas this year. I spent a large susm of money on my bike and dont have anything left over. Just enough to plate a couple parts.
> 
> Anyways, i'll send you something small first and if i like it (which im sure i will) i'll send you some more stuff. Can you engrave a gooseneck? What would yo charge for something like that?
> *


ACTUALLY GOOSE NECK'S ARE EASY BECAUSE I THINK THERE MADE OUT OF POT METAL, SO THEY ENGRAVE REAL DEEP.. BUT HEY LET ME KNOW....


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 22 2005, 09:10 AM~3863857
> *ACTUALLY GOOSE NECK'S ARE EASY BECAUSE I THINK THERE MADE OUT OF POT METAL, SO THEY ENGRAVE REAL DEEP.. BUT HEY LET ME KNOW....
> *


So how much would something like that run? Whats the turn around like?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey John! Nice job man your stuff is going to look nice on there man! WOW keep up the good work!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 22 2005, 09:14 AM~3863880
> *Hey John! Nice job man your stuff is going to look nice on there man! WOW keep up the good work!
> *


:thumbsup:

I cant wait to get it :biggrin: Thanks Matt!


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

damn thats nice and low i wanna see tha end when done


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Listen to this guys......my plater just told me the steering wheel is too dangerous to plate. How messed up is that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Sep 22 2005, 12:10 PM~3865887
> *Listen to this guys......my plater just told me the steering wheel is too dangerous to plate. How messed up is that.
> *


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2005, 02:11 PM~3865899
> *
> *


dont ask me, he said that's not part of a bike and told me he wont do it. Now im mad cause i just got it sent to me after this big ups problem, now i have to send it back out somewhere else to get plated.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Sep 22 2005, 12:14 PM~3865913
> *dont ask me, he said that's not part of a bike and told me he wont do it. Now im mad cause i just got it sent to me after this big ups problem, now i have to send it back out somewhere else to get plated.
> *


I would have told him, "If you dont plate this, Im going to fuck you up with it"


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Imperial Plating of Miami does some real good quality triple show chrome.....They will plate anything u have


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

damn thats bull the plater should not care what accessories u put on your bike he sould just worry about what u want plated 

he is the one losing money


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

again cant wait to see 
that skeme wall is nice


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

u can bring it to us and we will plate it...we're in opa-locka... not too far from you...


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

nice bike!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT FOR MY HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Did they give you a reason why it was dangerous I've been told before that I use alot of sharp points and that makes it a safety hazard when they polish it. I've only had that problem with twisted parts though my face parts on my trike didnt give my plater a problem and they have more sharp ends than the parts I've made for others... call me on cell phone I'm looking for numbers I stored on comp. right know because my cell messed up.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:0


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 9 2005, 06:32 PM~3971174
> *:0
> *


Post up some gold pics. I took some today but i cant get the pics off the cam. They were fast man, it only took 3 days. Imperial Plating :thumbsup: 

Thats my headlight too, for anybody thats wondering.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i didnt get any pics of it in gold... those were the parts in nickle before gold plating.... i have your light bracket here i had put it in my pocket so when the light was getting polished it wouldnt get lost....lol i have it here on my desk... ill take a pic so u know wut it is... this little wierd lookin thing...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HEY YOU KNOW HOW MIAMI 06 is going to be off DA HOOK!! HEY TRICK OR TREAT I will be coming to see your homie at Imperial for the plating hes got alot of work cut out for him GOLD & CHROME COMBO PLATING!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i wasnt able to see the steering wheel done.... i sand blasted it and dropped it off for the polisher to polish it cause i had to get back to plating and then i left and didnt go on friday cause i was working on my regal and i didnt go saturday either... but we had the braces and light bezel nickle plated quick....


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

the steering wheel is still down there cause the chrome got buffed too far. I'll try to get some gold pics up tonight.

I just noticed that bracket for the light was missing now that you mention it.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here it is.... when are u gunna pick up the steering wheel?.... ill give u this piece when u go get the steering wheel...


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 10 2005, 08:01 AM~3974125
> *here it is.... when are u gunna pick up the steering wheel?....  ill give u this piece when u go get the steering wheel...
> *


He said this week sometime. He'll call me when its ready. I can probably get down there on thursday.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

I can dig it :thumbsup:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW! Man the finishing touches are nice! Man I cant wait to see your bike built man!! WOW NICE!




> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Oct 17 2005, 05:33 PM~4018876
> *:0
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: lokks good


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

those look very nice man.. cant wait to see them on the bike


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

TTT

didnt anyone notice the GOLD pic?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Oct 19 2005, 08:41 AM~4029673
> *TTT
> 
> didnt anyone notice the GOLD pic?
> *


nope did you?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

kinda bulky looking.... what happend to the all white tires??


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 19 2005, 11:12 AM~4030347
> *kinda bulky looking.... what happend to the all white tires??
> *


It naver had all whites. My girlfriend's bike (Oki-Charm) has the all whites.

It'll look better painted, i promise :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

BUMP IT UP FOR MY FLORIDA FAMILY!!! :uh:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Oct 27 2005, 01:18 AM~4080366
> *BUMP IT UP FOR MY FLORIDA FAMILY!!! :uh:
> *


Thanks Matt.

just an update for everybody. i got hit hard by hurricane wilma last sunday night and lost alot. Everything around my house was leveled. Every tree down, cars smashed by trees, NO POWER. The entire peninsula lost power. Im sure some of you have already heard about it but it was bad for me. I still dont have power and they say i wont untill november 22nd, im at my grandpa's house for one night and he has power so i figured id say hey to everybody. The bike's OK, no major damage to the house, no injuries so i'll be back to work on the bike as soon as power is restored.


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

Notify people who matter my brother, "Grandpa, I must use your computer to notify people on lay it low that my bicycle is ok!"

"Everything around my house was leveled. Every tree down, cars smashed by trees, NO POWER. The entire peninsula lost power. Im sure some of you have already heard about it but it was bad for me. I still dont have power and they say i wont untill november 22nd"

Everything around your house was leveled and the first thing you can think to do once power is restored is to work on your bike and post pics? Are you serious?!?!? If during Katrina I had seen someone wading through the water towards the super domb with a lowrider bicycle over their head I would of most certainly labeled that individual a fool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Oct 27 2005, 06:00 PM~4085622
> *Notify people who matter my brother, "Grandpa, I must use your computer to notify people on lay it low that my bicycle is ok!"
> 
> "Everything around my house was leveled. Every tree down, cars smashed by trees, NO POWER. The entire peninsula lost power. Im sure some of you have already heard about it but it was bad for me. I still dont have power and they say i wont untill november 22nd"
> ...


Why do you critisize people so much? GP has members on this site and if the power is out, so is the phone and maybe he would just like to get a message out to them. I have to send something out to him and was starting to wonder if homie blew away in the storm? I keep hearing about all kinds of things happening out the so its good to know hes ok.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

cant wait to see more progress pics of this...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah man this fukin hurricane fucked us up... i got no power but i hooked up my comp to the generator... here are some pics... they had reported 111 mph winds near by house....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Crazy...


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

i'll post my pics tonight


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt for a homie!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

run, y are u still there?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any new updates?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

yeah some new recent pics?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT for johnny john john....lol


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Alright guys Heres "Nothing but a Dream" and now that its done its time to thank everybody who helpped out the process.

Finest Kreations Bike Club for the support and the help to get this project where it is; Matt, Tony, Nate, all you guys are great.

Eric aka Trick or Treat for the amazing paint and body 

Raul aka Socios bc Prez for the plexi handlebars and the fan wheels

Matt aka Wickeddragon for the front fender braces and the gold Casino Dreamin steering wheel

Bill aka Bigtyme for the chrome steering wheel

DAHOUZEMAN, Trick or Treat and everybody at Imperial Plating for a great job on the gold and chrome work

Mike Linville aka toyshopcustoms for the fork and the mini pump

Lil Deville for the chrome on the fork

Nate aka Lil Phx for the last minute sissybar

and i gotta thank Matt and Cynthia for coming down to support and get the bike ready to show and my family and friends (and my LIL friends) for always being behind me 127%.

I wouldnt have been able to get this far without you guys, you guys earned that 1st place as much as I did. 

_*THANKS AGAIN TO EVERY BODY WHO HELPED OUT ON THIS BIKE!!!*_


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

nice post a close up pic of the paint


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Feb 13 2006, 05:12 PM~4841111
> *nice post a close up pic of the paint
> *


check out the miami topic, theres closeups in there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Feb 13 2006, 02:38 PM~4840905
> *Alright guys Heres "Nothing but a Dream" and now that its done its time to thank everybody who helpped out the process.
> 
> Finest Kreations Bike Club for the support and the help to get this project where it is; Matt, Tony, Nate, all you guys are great.
> ...


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

It came out nice! I like it!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

this was after the first coat of clear i velieve...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

how much was that job


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ok here are some build up pics of this frame.... i was gunna go with his original design... but while going about doing it me and him both thought of a different design and i believe it worked out alot better... u can see how i marked the tank cut on the pic of the skirts...


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

that bike if lookin tuff keep ut the good work!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here are some of the body work pics.... getttin ready for the paint...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

then! the fun began!...i wish i woulda had more time... i coulda done more!.... beign that i did this paint ina couple hours...as u see this is pics of it in the HOK planet green basecoat with some hok ultra mini flake that i added into the base for a more high mettallic look for extra depth in the kandy then with the ghost patterns... and then a pic of the first coat of HOK oriental blue kandy.... then other pics after 2 coats of HOK UC35 kosmic clear... i finished it off with 3 coats but it was too late to get pics the sun wasnt beaming no more....and this is all i have of build up pics.... it took me a good 6 weeks to do this frame from scratch to final product.... but that was includding a 2 week period that nothing was done to it...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ohhh yeah.... and the 5 minute custom twisted crank for a 16 inch bike...i never got pics of it fully grinded... cause i grinded it at johns house friday night...lol like at 10....


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

So whats up with the other frame?? Are you going to try to do two bikes now? Or just keep that other frame for later on?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

what happind to the old steering wheel, i liked that one better


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

nice job, but I'm just not feeling that rear fender, seems out of place. Congrats though!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i don't like the frame at all but the paint is bad as fuck


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 13 2006, 10:29 PM~4843184
> *here are some of the body work pics.... getttin ready for the paint...
> *


nice pics, i love seeing how all that is done


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks guys, I like the positive comments. One of my favorite parts of the new frame is the frenched chain. Its a neat little mod that adds points, more than just a regular old hole. Im really happy with the paint, hopefully it'll be done soon...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Feb 14 2006, 02:32 PM~4847198
> *Thanks guys, I like the positive comments.  One of my favorite parts of the new frame is the frenched chain.  Its a neat little mod that adds points, more than just a regular old hole.  Im really happy with the paint, hopefully it'll be done soon...*


u let me know when u wanna finish that... has to be a wekend thing tho...



and about the back fender... a few people have said that before it was done... but if u see it in person it flows good with it cause its sqaured off like the rest... just it still hass the round top but it sqaures and then it flares onto the back of the frame...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Feb 13 2006, 11:14 PM~4843538
> *So whats up with the other frame?? Are you going to try to do two bikes now? Or just keep that other frame for later on?
> *


the other frame right now its in junker pile of old frames....lol i dont mean to sound like an ass or put john down but it was CACA!... its was fiberglass/metal it looked good.... but wasnt strong for shitttttttt fiberglas kept cracking and just wasnt cutting it....after having the old frame for about a month of me keep fixing the damn bodywork and it kept cracking for no reason and shit i came to john with the problem and i we decided the only way to go would be a whole new frame.... oh yeah only thing that was salvage able off the old frame was the rear fender... i ripped that sucker off and welded it on to this one.....lol


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

tight


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

get some close ups john


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

OK...I'll post more later, Im about to run out the door.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

body is fuckin straight... cant get no better than that....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy: how about the parts?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Alright some parts real quick. More later...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks man, it looks good


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Mar 2 2006, 10:32 AM~4959504
> *Alright some parts real quick. More later...
> *


just a suggestion, not that it would make a huge difference. switch the bottom fender brace around so it can be more noticeable


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

TTT for blackwallstree


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

The buildup is on page 5


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks man


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

that paint is so dope. Thanks man


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

The paint looks really good...i really think that seat takes away from the bike. The stiches look like shit and it really takes away from how nice your bike is....im not hating at all....i love what you have done to the bike...just if your gonna go that far you should take more time on that seat.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Apr 1 2006, 07:25 AM~5161047
> *The paint looks really good...i really think that seat takes away from the bike. The stiches look like shit and it really takes away from how nice your bike is....im not hating at all....i love what you have done to the bike...just if your gonna go that far you should take more time on that seat.
> *


I AGREE


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Maybe its the pics but in person the seat looks fine. Nobody's ever said anything about it. Either way, Im changing it. As you can probably tell, it doesnt match too well and its a 20in seat. Im doing a blue/black/brown velvet/leather seat for it.

Im glad everybody likes the paint so much, ur really gonna love the new paint!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Apr 4 2006, 11:28 AM~5176815
> *Maybe its the pics but in person the seat looks fine. Nobody's ever said anything about it. Either way, Im changing it. As you can probably tell, it doesnt match too well and its a 20in seat. Im doing a blue/black/brown velvet/leather seat for it.
> 
> Im glad everybody likes the paint so much, ur really gonna love the new paint!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Apr 4 2006, 10:28 AM~5176815
> *
> Im glad everybody likes the paint so much, ur really gonna love the new paint!
> *


you better believe it!....

and in person the seat looks good just toooooooo big.....i told you that from the getgo!...lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

oh and jon i have some more ideas for you bike call me up and we'll talk about it...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, call him.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ttt for Johny boy


----------



## Regalism (Feb 18, 2006)

Wussp wit the drawings??????????????????????????????


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

ey man guage sheet metal did you use on that frame?


----------



## Regalism (Feb 18, 2006)

WUSSUP WIT THE DRAWINGS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Apr 14 2006, 09:04 PM~5245367
> *ey man guage sheet metal did you use on that frame?
> *


16


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i used 20 guage sheet metal... 16 is too thick for this.... i know alot of people are prolly gunna talk shit but fuckkkkk it


----------



## Regalism (Feb 18, 2006)

drawings?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey John i need my sissy bar back and need it fast!!!!! :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 17 2006, 06:11 AM~5258112
> *Hey John i need my sissy bar back and need it fast!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol yeah jon! send it back!!!.... :uh:


----------



## Regalism (Feb 18, 2006)

:twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: gangstersparadise1


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo John i need for u to pm me man


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Why did you remove that piece by the lower support bar? I thought it looked good


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

congrats....ur bike came out in the new lowrider magazine in the miami show coverage with you holding the FK plaque....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2006, 02:22 PM~5287308
> *Why did you remove that piece by the lower support bar?  I thought it looked good
> *



its a whole new frame not the same one... im doing some new things to this bike again for him... im sure you guys would like it even more...plus my parts man is back in buisness i was making parts cause he stopped making parts but he is one of the best metal workers i've seen out there period he just came back from europe doing some metal work for some famous people out there he does metal art and shit all kinds of welding too arc,mig,tig, alluminum spool welding, helliarc... gots a computerized plasma cutter too and metal whole punchers...and good prices... so holla at me for prices.... and two tone chrome and gold plating i got the hook up meng!... body mods on bike frames... and kandy paint flakes patterns murals do it all!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn were John i need to tell him some info 
and he not on to much


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i'll call him and tell him to call you or to get on...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool cus i need to discus some shit


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

OHHH NO WHATS THISSSS! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks like some wet sanding


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2006, 01:24 PM~5304095
> *looks like some wet sanding
> *


lol yes indeed.... 320 grit also....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2006, 01:24 PM~5304095
> *looks like some wet sanding
> *


lol yes indeed.... 320 grit also....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one heard of him i need him to pm me


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 24 2006, 05:27 PM~5305353
> *any one heard of him i need him to pm me
> *


i told him to call you...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

he nows my number ?
naw i need him to pm me asap


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam eric,sanding down that wet kandy already!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2006, 11:24 AM~5304095
> *looks like some wet sanding
> *


 :roflmao:


----------

